# xdmf2 : cmake error : Could NOT find HDF5 (solved)

## guill73

Bonjour,

en voulant installer xdmf2 (dépendance pour installer vtk), j'ai obtenu l'erreur suivante :

```
  Could NOT find HDF5 (missing: HDF5_LIBRARIES HDF5_INCLUDE_DIRS) 
```

or hdf5 est installé.

Voici les informations dont je dispose.

emerge --info '=sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1::gentoo' :

http://pastebin.com/WUgvWznj

emerge -pqv '=sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1::gentoo' :

```
[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1  USE="-doc -python {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 
```

```

cat /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/temp/build.log 

 * Package:    sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: sci@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux python_targets_python2_7 userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox splitdebug userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xdmf2-1.0_p141226.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226 ...

 * Applying xdmf2-1.0_p141226-module.patch ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226_build/gentoo_common_config.cmake -G Unix Makefiles -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DXDMF_BUILD_DOCUMENTATION=OFF -DBUILD_TESTING=OFF -DXDMF_WRAP_PYTHON=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226_build/gentoo_rules.cmake -DCMAKE_TOOLCHAIN_FILE=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226_build/gentoo_toolchain.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226_build/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.9.4

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.9.4

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Detecting C compile features

-- Detecting C compile features - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Detecting CXX compile features

-- Detecting CXX compile features - done

-- Found Git: /usr/bin/git (found version "2.10.2") 

-- Boost version: 1.62.0

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:138 (message):

  Could NOT find HDF5 (missing: HDF5_LIBRARIES HDF5_INCLUDE_DIRS)

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:378 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)

  /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindHDF5.cmake:801 (find_package_handle_standard_args)

  core/CMakeLists.txt:51 (find_package)

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

 * ERROR: sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4060:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  936:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  272:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1298:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r1/work/xdmf2-1.0_p141226'

```

Toute aide sera appréciée...

Cordialement

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La version sci-libs/xdmf2-1.0_p141226-r2 applique un patch pour ce problème.

----------

## guill73

Ça marche !

merci beaucoup

----------

